# CAD Lights Pipeless Protein Skimmer (PLS 100)



## CAD (Mar 7, 2013)

Exciting news for CAD Lights - reefbuilders has awarded the CAD Lights Pipeless Protein Skimmer the "2012 Reefbuilders Editor's Choice" Award. This skimmer is designed for sumps with tight spaces or if you need a little more room in the chamber.

Features:
- space saving footprint of 4.75" squared inches
- high quality cell-cast acrylic body - built to last
- no external control valves, use the body to adjust the water level
- rated for up to 100G (small on size, but not small on performance)
- pulls skimmate out effectively (check out the reviews!)

Quick 2 minute video on how it works: 













links to the reviews done by reefbuilders.com and 3reef.com:

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/12/04/pls100-review-cad-lights-pipeless-skimmer/

http://www.3reef.com/forums/3reef-radar/review-cad-lights-pipeless-skimmer-141898.html

Our TIA 1150 protein skimmer uses the same pump and the TIA 1220 and TIA 1350 protein skimmers have the same structural integrity, but use a conic design:









*Our protein skimmers are made of high quality cell cast acrylic and the pumps come with a 3 year warranty and the skimmer body comes with a 1 year warranty*

Visit your local dealer to see the product in person!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We are making arrangements to bring in the CAD lights lineup, We have viewed their Artisan series with stands and they are pretty slick, 
We aim to have exact pricing as U.S. on their products,
If anyone has any interest in the product, please let me know.
Cheers


----------

